# CSV extension: Employer refusing to usher the letter of undertaking responsibility of costs in case of deportation



## PK Massive (Feb 25, 2021)

Please help.
I want to apply for my CSV extension from the 12 months visa i currently have. Now the problem is that my employer refused to take responsibility of my deportation in case it happens. Employer only gave me a letter to confirm that the company will make sure that my passport is valid during the time of employment. I have a job offer and permanent contract.
These two undertakings from the employer are listed on the VFS website on CSV extension requirements


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

PK Massive said:


> Please help.
> I want to apply for my CSV extension from the 12 months visa i currently have. Now the problem is that my employer refused to take responsibility of my deportation in case it happens. Employer only gave me a letter to confirm that the company will make sure that my passport is valid during the time of employment. I have a job offer and permanent contract.
> These two undertakings from the employer are listed on the VFS website on CSV extension requirements


That doesn't sound right. Did you show them the requirements as written? Unfortunately only the employer can provide that requirement. What reason are they giving to refuse to give you the undertakings.

Some employers are not so conversant with immigration procedures so you just have to explain nicely to them.


----------



## PK Massive (Feb 25, 2021)

legen said:


> That doesn't sound right. Did you show them the requirements as written? Unfortunately only the employer can provide that requirement. What reason are they giving to refuse to give you the undertakings.
> 
> Some employers are not so conversant with immigration procedures so you just have to explain nicely to them.


They said the management does not allow that because the company will end up paying for deportation of many of my relatives. I tried to explain nicely and they are not buying it.


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh man! I am sorry to hear that. Seems like a catch 22 scenario. I don’t understand why they would make you an offer and not willing to support your visa application.

Even if you succeed in handing in your application without that undertaking you will be relying on luck as you would have given DHA a good ammunition.

How much time do you still have on your 12 months visa? Perhaps you can look for another company that can support your application fully? 
Your best bet here is to get the 5 years visa. You can change jobs within that 5 years. Getting a rejection on renewing your 12 months visa will only take a toll and stress on you.

Sorry again man thats my 2 cents. Let’s hear what others have to say.


----------



## PK Massive (Feb 25, 2021)

Im left with 3months. I will try to find another job like you are saying. Its a tricky situation. Thanx lots hey!


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

PK Massive said:


> Im left with 3months. I will try to find another job like you are saying. Its a tricky situation. Thanx lots hey!


Maybe you can rephrase the undertaking to......." deportation costs will be paid from his salary or outstanding benefits"


----------



## PK Massive (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanx for the advice. I will try that.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

PK Massive said:


> Please help.
> I want to apply for my CSV extension from the 12 months visa i currently have. Now the problem is that my employer refused to take responsibility of my deportation in case it happens. Employer only gave me a letter to confirm that the company will make sure that my passport is valid during the time of employment. I have a job offer and permanent contract.
> These two undertakings from the employer are listed on the VFS website on CSV extension requirements


I feel you pain man. At one point in my life I had a similar situation. I had to negotiate with my employer and I offered my employer to deposit an amount with them to cater for that unlikely scenario. Fortunately my employer backed down and eventually agreed to do the letter. But it was a tough negotiation.


----------



## PK Massive (Feb 25, 2021)

jollem said:


> I feel you pain man. At one point in my life I had a similar situation. I had to negotiate with my employer and I offered my employer to deposit an amount with them to cater for that unlikely scenario. Fortunately my employer backed down and eventually agreed to do the letter. But it was a tough negotiation.


You can say that again its a tough negotiation for sure. I actually tried something similar. I told them to deduct a certain amount from monthly salary to cater for that, and still they refused.


----------

